# low salt cottage cheese???????



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

anyone know any brands, or where to get cottage cheese with low salt content? If it is even available?

Cheers.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I think you're gonna struggle,i havn't found one.

The brand i use,and consider the best,is Langley farm (Morrisons),it has about 1.5g/250g pot iirc.

If you want to find a similar product with no/minimal salt,you could try Quark 

Besides as long as you aint leathering salt elsewhere don't be too concerned.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

I was gonna start a thread on salt today! I fukin luv the stuff :confused1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

heavyweight said:


> I was gonna start a thread on salt today! I fukin luv the stuff :confused1:


x2


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> x2


Thats just mad!!! Let's do it mate, u start it cos your older!!! :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

heavyweight said:


> Thats just mad!!! Let's do it mate, u start it cos your older!!! :laugh:[/quote*]...am I?*
> 
> ...and say what?...I love salt- do you? :lol:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Is salt not a fairly essential ingredient in cottage cheese?


----------

